# Oyster Treats???



## Ahutto17 (Aug 7, 2017)

I found some natural dog treat but in the ingredients it says finely ground oyster shells. Is that safe to give to my 6mo old puppy, or any dog??


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Ahutto17 said:


> I found some natural dog treat but in the ingredients it says finely ground oyster shells. Is that safe to give to my 6mo old puppy, or any dog??


I used that for chickens, probably a marketing gig. Better give them the calcium from raw bones or meaty bones where it is in balance with phosphorus.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It's not dangerous.I add it (diamatoceous earth) to my dog's food to prevent parasites.They love the flavor and it's good for their digestive tract.Really!


----------

